# Blitz FP RTA leaking out of the air ports



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/11/20)

I recently purchased a Blitz 40mm FP RTA, and even after watching / mimicking all the related YouTube reviews on it, have it leaking eliquid out the air ports with all, bar one restrictive build.

I had a similar experience with my Hellvape MD that I resolved by extending the coil to completely cover the lower air port, however that's close to impossible to accomplish with the large honeycomb mesh air ports in this beast.

Be that as it may, I have tried single coils, dual coils, raised coils, lowered coils, 5 wraps through 10 wraps, 2mm through 3.5mm dual coils, 2mm through to 7mm single coils, tight wicks, loose wicks and pretty much everything in between.

The only option that doesn't leak status quo, is a dual 3.5mm 5wrap Clapton build, (0.27Ohm), mounted high, and with extremely tight wicking as seen in the pics below.

This build fills up the deck so tightly that it restricts airflow, turning this beast into what is now probably the worlds largest MTL tank 

I'm hoping someone on this forum has a FP and can shed some light on where I'm going wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/11/20)

What ratio juice are you using bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> What ratio juice are you using bud.


50:50
I think you may be onto something here ... This is supposed to be a cloud chucker tank of note, implying high VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/11/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> 50:50


Did you try a 70:30 yet.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/11/20)

Wicking far too well causing cotton over saturation which then drips through bottom airflow then out through the slots as @THE REAPER is eluding to your liquid could be too thin, possibly a combo of that and that particular RTA must need plenty of cotton!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Did you try a 70:30 yet.


Good shout or even 80Vg 20Pg 50/50 i find too thin for even most modern mtl RTA's never mind a big beast like that!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Wicking far too well causing cotton over saturation which then drips through bottom airflow then out through the slots as @THE REAPER is eluding to your liquid could be too thin, possibly a combo of that and that particular RTA must need plenty of cotton!



That makes perfect sense ... let me mix up some 70:30, (and 80:20), and give that a go 

Thanks so much @Timwis and @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## swisscheese (12/11/20)

I had the same issue with mine. After some frustration, I discovered the gasket sealing the juice fill port was the issue because it was not not air tight. I am guessing the air vacuum in high capacity tanks slow the juice. When you suck on the atty, too much juice is pulled through due to the absence (or at least reduced) vacuum. Just my two cents worth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/11/20)

I think your problem (or part of it) relates to the below image; the cotton doesn't seem to be pressed against the outer ring as it should be. Juice is likely to leak through there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/11/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I think your problem (or part of it) relates to the below image; the cotton doesn't seem to be pressed against the outer ring as it should be. Juice is likely to leak through there.



@ace_d_house_cat 
Thanks for that ... The pics were of the working, (non leaking), build. All my wicking was snug, actually on this build it was tighter than a frogs butt at 50 metres, and what you see in the pic is eliquid damming against the wick, if you look at the first pic I posted, it seems to be the opposite wick that's "loose" ... optical illusion maybe?

@swisscheese 
Thanks for your suggestion ... I did check all the seals, and they're airtight ... I went a step further and pressurised the tank at one bar, and sprayed it with soapy water ... It's airight!

@THE REAPER and @Timwis 
You guys were bang on the nail! 
I tried 60:40, 70:30 and even 100%VG with the "_worst of the previous builds_", a single 7mm Clapton, and;

100% VG clearly works without leaks. as does the 70:30, with the 60:40 coming in last ... leaking very slightly once the eliquid gets warm.

Thanks again guy's ... I'm just going to have to mix up 70:30 juice specifically for this tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (12/11/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @ace_d_house_cat
> Thanks for that ... The pics were of the working, (non leaking), build. All my wicking was snug, actually on this build it was tighter than a frogs butt at 50 metres, and what you see in the pic is eliquid damming against the wick, if you look at the first pic I posted, it seems to be the opposite wick that's "loose" ... optical illusion maybe?
> 
> @swisscheese
> ...


Glad it's working for you bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/20)

You almost had to rename the FP to *F*orever *P*ishing...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (13/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> What ratio juice are you using bud.


Sorry @Hakhan just wanted to know is the disagree by accident or do you disagree with what I said.


----------



## Hakhan (13/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Sorry @Hakhan just wanted to know is the disagree by accident or do you disagree with what I said.


sorry fat fingers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER (13/11/20)

Hakhan said:


> sorry fat fingers


Thanks bud no problem I do it a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

